# Bow Hunting



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Mechanical broadheads??? Hate'em!!!!! Never used them myself. Due to the fact that too many friends have lost way too many good bucks due to failure to open. It seems that if you don't get a straight on hit they will most likely fail to open. My all time favorite braodhead were the razor back three's. Loved them. Then they changed the designed to a fixed head. Don't love them as much any more. Still haven't found one that I'm completely happy with.


----------



## Pine Needle (Aug 21, 2006)

I use a PSE Nova with carbon express arrows and muzzy broad heads. I don't know my draw length but I pull 40 lbs. This is my 2nd year hunting and haven't gotten a deer yet. I *will* get a deer this year. That's if I can stop shaking when they come in close enough. :lol:


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

My wife just order her a new bow after shooting a Martin Jaguar for 7 years. She decided to go with a Cocept, she a 24" draw 43# set and shooting Gold tip 3555 XT arrows. She can't wait to get. 

Good Luck to Ladies this fall, remember to shoot that one perfect arrow each time you practice.


----------

